# Best air cooler for i7 4770k?



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 2, 2015)

What is the best Air cooler for the i7 4770k? My 4770k killed my Corsair H100i so I need a new cooler. I don't want to spend over $80 if I can help it. I have looked at the NH-D14 but I am seeing on OC forums that under heavy load it still hits 70-80C. I guess it would also be nice to have a cooler that wont limit me to large computer cases. Although I could just build a second rig too. I need to make a decision within a day or so since my Amazon prime membership expires on March 4th.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Fans-PC-Cooling_1-_-Pillars-_-Noctua-NH-D15_5

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220055

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4CP2MA3972

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426038


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm running a Cryorig R1 on my 4770K right now. Thing is that on air, under heavy loads, most air coolers run in that range, at least the dual tower designs. One reason I say Cryorig is that they offer a Universal option with a thinner fan if memory clearance will be an issue with your build.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 2, 2015)

I would go with cooler master 212 evo as long as it doesn't go above 80c- 90c, your fine.

But the best in my opinion is Noctua NH-D14


----------



## Champ (Mar 3, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm running a Cryorig R1 on my 4770K right now. Thing is that on air, under heavy loads, most air coolers run in that range, at least the dual tower designs. One reason I say Cryorig is that they offer a Universal option with a thinner fan if memory clearance will be an issue with your build.



I've thought about this option. Have pics of it with high mem?



Countryside said:


> I would go with cooler master 212 evo as long as it doesn't go above 80c- 90c, your fine.
> 
> But the best in my opinion is Noctua NH-D14



That's what I'm running now. I'm hitting 4.4, but I don't have a great clocking chip either


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/5.html







As for a 212 Evo under intense load its just not good enough.

As for being limited to large cases thats the drawback of air cooling top performance = big cooler. Could always go  H105 / Fractal Kelvin etc. I prefer the Kelvin myself.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 3, 2015)

I  can barely manage 4.0Ghz on mine. I've got the Phanteks PH-14. I was going to get the Cryorig, but it wasn't available yet when I got the PH-14.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 3, 2015)

I run a Be Quiet! Dark Rock pro 2. It's a beast, I would definitely recommend it to anyone. My i7 4770k is clocked at 4.2Ghz, with Kingston HyperX beast @ 2400


----------



## Kursah (Mar 3, 2015)

My Noctua U14S is a beast, pretty much a single tower D14 though. I love it, and has kept my 4770k and now 4790k well within spec. Most air coolers will hit this limit, it's not because they're bad coolers, but more on the focus of heat spread to the IHS from the smaller die.

OC'd in the middle of summer with no-AC I'd hit 100C and start throttling...which these CPU's do very very well, in small increments.

Now in the basement, I rarely see 70C..and with a stock clocked (4.0/4.4) 4790k that's undervolted, I rarely breach 60C when I try

The U14S is big for a single tower cooler, but best mount system ever, amazing 150mm fan, awesome tower design, ready for 2nd fan if you need an extra 1-3C cooling effectiveness, and can be super silent...and even at higher RPM's isn't really all that loud for how effective it is at cooling.

Odds are if I were to want to delid and reseat with better TIM, I could achieve even better temps...maybe. But really I don't mind where I'm at now, and I love the cooler and it's 5 year warranty. Plus I've been told by many that you can call Noctua and get future socket adapters to keep your cooler current. Sweet!!!

You should see some great suggestions, but don't expect an air cooler to keep that CPU below 70C, especially OC'd and depending on your air temperature and environment. If you want that, you'll have to go with an older Intel.

What's your cooling goal?

As said before, these chips run hot, and throttle quite nicely, and below their TJMax. My 4770k used to hit 100C at stock speeds on the stock cooler, I imagine Intel will resolve this in the future...or maybe cooler technology needs a fresh breakthrough!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 3, 2015)

i guess i would be interested in a water cooler. i just want to KISS. I am working with Linux and windows so having to run specialized software for the cooler is BS if it doesnt support linux.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 3, 2015)

it's realy simple
for air cooling:
larger heatsink->lower temps at low lvl rpm(low noise)
thats all


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 3, 2015)

so i could get a big HSF and cheap and be just fine? would any of the big ones fit into a miniITX case? no specific case


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 3, 2015)

All depends on how much clearance you from from the IHS to the top of the case.


----------



## erixx (Mar 3, 2015)

Get a Corsair H75 or similar, no clearance problems. It comes with 2 push pull fans.
http://www.corsair.com/en-au/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 3, 2015)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> so i could get a big HSF and cheap and be just fine? would any of the big ones fit into a miniITX case? no specific case



Send me a PM and I can help you out.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

if you want to keep it cool, spending a little peny on it Cooler Master 212EVO also thermaltake's Frio series are decent option, a little expensive on some models but they are pretty solid, Contact 21, contact 30 and contact 39 are more affordable,

more money to spend ehh? Closed water loop or AIO, I recommend you thermaltake, made by asetek like most of actual ones, corsair nzxt, arctic, AMD and intel coolers,  thermaltake's units feature a ticker rad, also ticker tubing for long lasting time, if you get a AIO replace the pre-applied paste on water block… it's like garbage… use arctic cooling mx2 /mx4,

the money stills not a problem? build a custom water loop and achieve lowest temps…


Regards,


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 3, 2015)

OP stated they don't want to spend over $80 and they already had one AIO die on them, so I doubt they want another. I had an H80i that took a shit on me and went back to air cooling.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> OP stated they don't want to spend over $80 and they already had one AIO die on them, so I doubt they want another. I had an H80i that took a shit on me and went back to air cooling.


Ok what about spending like $30 getting coollaboratory liquid pro and arctic MX4, delidding the i7 4770K and use again the H80i?
i would do it ... 

Regards,


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 3, 2015)

I RMA'd the H80i and sold it on Ebay. I have a TT Water 3.0 Pro sitting in my closet that I used on my R9 290 before it died and I RMA'd that. GTX 970 stays cool enough and hits 1500Mhz core on air, so I'm not bothering putting that on water. 

Delidding isn't worthwhile on my 4770K. It barely manages 4.0Ghz stable. I don't know if the mobo is at fault or if it's the chip.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

waht are you wating for ?
TT water 3.0 pro is the exact model i have been using for the last 6 months... no problems so far...
your processor its not able to reach 4.0GHZ or more?  have you ever thought about temps really?
Delidding it may help you to chilled the max you can, so you can take full advantage of it .... overclocking its like a russian roulet betwen heat and volatages to level up clocks... keeping your processor stable ... 

Regards,


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 3, 2015)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What is the best Air cooler for the i7 4770k? My 4770k killed my Corsair H100i so I need a new cooler. I don't want to spend over $80 if I can help it. I have looked at the NH-D14 but I am seeing on OC forums that under heavy load it still hits 70-80C. I guess it would also be nice to have a cooler that wont limit me to large computer cases. Although I could just build a second rig too. I need to make a decision within a day or so since my Amazon prime membership expires on March 4th.



NH-D14 will hit 80C yeah, but all Cooler will do this, as Haswell IHS thermal paste sucks..

My 4770k with custom watercooling, will hit 76-80C under full load for like an hour (4.3ghz 1.262v, room temp 22-23C). Except if you delid the CPU, your temp will always be high..

So, I would recommend having a Noctua NH-D14, Phanteks ph-tc14pe.. Personally, I had a Noctua NH-U12S on a 2700k, and I had almost the same temp in pushpull than my custom watercooling.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's not temps, it just throws BSOD's above 4.1Ghz, but fairly randomly. I played with voltages for a while too. My Phanteks PH-14 does a good job and there is no real risk of it failing.


----------



## peche (Mar 3, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> It's not temps, it just throws BSOD's above 4.1Ghz, but fairly randomly. I played with voltages for a while too. My Phanteks PH-14 does a good job and there is no real risk of it failing.


Thats what you think .... you dont know how crappy is that garbaje that inpet have put betwen CPU die and IHS... 

Regards..


----------



## Emboldi (Jan 3, 2019)

Necroed. Bought my 4770k when it came out and OC'ed to 4.2 with XMP on a 212 evo. Been running fine since.
Set up a push/pull config recently as I want the CPU to run cooler. Its shows it's age now.


----------

